# Jambalaya!!!  With J-View!!!



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)

I made some tasso a few weeks ago and said I was gonna make jambalya.

Been using the same recipe for 12 years at least.

I generally stick close to the recipe..

I added the tasso and used a med onion and a bell pepper instead of cups.

I used leftover crown roast for the cubed, home made tasso,andouille,parsley,hot sauce and lard.

I used my propane camp stove so not to scratch the ceramc stove top.

When camping I use coals...

Dutch Oven Jambalaya

1/4 cup Crisco or bacon drippings

3 lbs cubed pork

2 lbs Andouille

2 cups onions, chopped

2 cups celery, chopped

1 cup bell pepper, chopped

1/2 cup garlic, diced

8 cups beef or chicken stock

2 cups mushrooms, sliced

1/2 cup green onion, sliced

1/2 cup parsley, chopped

4-5 cups long grain white rice (or use your favorite)

Salt and pepper to taste

Louisiana Gold Hot Sauce to taste (about 2 tsp)

In 8-quart Dutch oven, about 12" deep, heat Crisco or bacon drippings over medium high heat or cooker (12 charcoal briquettes on bottom only). 

Saute cubed pork until dark brown on all sides and some pieces are sticking to the bottom of pot, approximately 30 minutes. This is very important as the brown color of jambalaya is derived from the color of the meat. 

Add Andouille and saute an additional 10-15 minutes. 

Tilt the pot to one side and ladle out all oil, except for one large cooking spoon. 

Add onions, celery, bell peppers and garlic. 

Add veggies and saute until all veggies are well camelized. Be careful. Vegetables tend to scorch since the pot is so hot. 

Add beef stock. Bring to a rolling boil. Reduce heat  to simmer.(6-8 briquettes on bottom).

Cook 15 minutes for flavors to develop. 

Add mushrooms, green onion and parsley.

Season to taste using salt, pepper and Louisiana Gold Hot Sauce. I suggest that you slightly over-season since rice tends to require extra seasoning.

Add rice. Cover and simmer (6-8 briquettes on bottom, 10-12 on top). 

Cook rice 30-45 minutes, stirring frequenty.

Serve with French bread. 

Serves 8-10

Here's the pics!!

  Craig






































Getting there!!







Yummie!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 4, 2012)

looks great.


----------



## roller (Jan 4, 2012)

There you go....Nice !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

Boy that's a great recipe Craig, and it certainly looks delicious! 

Nice job!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 4, 2012)

OH man I love Jambalaya!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 4, 2012)

10 out of 10


----------



## backyard bbq (Jan 4, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 4, 2012)

Man that looks tasty!


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## miamirick (Jan 4, 2012)

looks like a great meal for a freezing south fla day

love the J VIEW


----------



## danelmore (Jan 4, 2012)

deleted


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2012)

Now that recipe looks awesome Craig. I'm gonna have to try it since I have some fresh andouille made.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 4, 2012)

I´m sure that i love your dish. Is already on my list.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

That really looks AWESOME!!! I am filings for future preparation...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow Craig  looks like a great Jambalaya, i will give it a go. thanks for the recipe is there any trick that i have to know for my first time?


----------



## eman (Jan 5, 2012)

The only real trick to a good jambalaya is getting the water to rice ratio right. To much water = gummy rice  to little water = crunchy rice.

perfect amount of water = rice grains that are tender but still seperate when forked.

 Besides taste rice texture is the most important thing in jambalaya comps.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice !!! The only problem I have is that it is lunch time and now I want Jambalya !!!! Looks great..........


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks delicious Craig. Nice job. I'm going to lunch now.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 5, 2012)

eman said:


> The only real trick to a good jambalaya is getting the water to rice ratio right. To much water = gummy rice  to little water = crunchy rice.
> 
> perfect amount of water = rice grains that are tender but still seperate when forked.
> 
> Besides taste rice texture is the most important thing in jambalaya comps.




 Thanks Thanks Thanks.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2012)

Man that looks good. If it ever cools down around here I will make this for sure


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jan 5, 2012)

Been waiting for this one since you made the andoulle. Looks great! Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

Good call on not using the stove top dont want the wife
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. When my wife bought ours she made me take ALL the cast iron pots and pans to the camper.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 15, 2012)

That is some fine looking jumbalaya craig !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kc jayhawk 78 (Aug 26, 2012)

that looks soooo gangster, my keyboard is shootin sparks from all the drool


----------



## dward51 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think I just found a valid excuse to buy a new dutch oven.  Mine is only 6.5 quarts! 

Looks wonderful Craig, thanks for posting the recipe...  (somehow I missed it previously)


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 26, 2012)

I have one vac packed bag left!!

   Thanks fellas!!

              Craig


----------



## xutfuzzy (Sep 11, 2012)

Had some leftover cajun chicken and some andouille that my wife was given from a business contact in Louisiana, so I wanted to make jambalaya.  I initially went to foodnetwork.com, but realized that this site might be a better source.  To make a long story short, I used your recipe and it is amazing.  Thanks!













2012-09-10 21.38.59.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 11, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 11, 2012)

"Had some leftover cajun chicken and some andouille that my wife was given from a business contact in Louisiana, so I wanted to make jambalaya.  I initially went to foodnetwork.com, but realized that this site might be a better source.  To make a long story short, I used your recipe and it is amazing.  Thanks!"

You are welcome..glad you liked it!!!


----------

